# Justin Bieber



## AMUN (21 Feb. 2011)

*Justin Bieber* (* 1. März 1994 im elterlichen Staudamm in Kanada) ist eine musikalische Witzfigur und erledigte praktisch im Alleingang die Belustigung der pubertierenden Post-Kevinismus-Generation in den Jahren 2009 und 2010. 







*Karriere*

Bieber begann seine Karriere auf YouTube in der Kategorie "lustige Tiere" als Kuriosum: die Zielgruppe hatte Loriots sprechenden Hund knapp verpasst und daher noch nie ein Tier gesehen, das sprechen, geschweige denn singen konnte. Dass der Bieber überdies mit dem Schwanz den Takt klopfte, mit den Vorderpfoten ein Mikrofon umklammerte und über ein sensationell glänzendes Fell verfügte, katapultierte ihn vollends auf den Gipfel der Putzigkeit.

Einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit bekannt wurde er, wie so viele Teenie-Stars, nicht etwa durch die rasch anwachsende Fangemeinde, sondern durch die so genannten Hater, in deren Gunst er die nun schon seit mindestens vier Jahren fast ununterbrochen verspottete Band Tokio Hotel ablöste. Hater sind Menschen mit leidlich ausgeprägtem Musikgeschmack, die gezielt nach schlechten musikalischen Leistungen Ausschau halten und bei guten Funden dann die Urheber unermüdlich überall promoten, z.B. in YouTube-Diskussionen über Heavy-Metal-Videos (mit Ungleichungen wie "Manowar >>> Justin Bieber" sind einem bei Manowar-Videos die Daumen nach oben ja so gut wie sicher) oder Foren über Aquaristik ("Fische sind wenigstens stumm, anders als z.B. Bieber, lol"). In seiner Blütezeit wurde Justin Bieber von mehr Menschen gehasst als überhaupt gekannt. Inzwischen hat sich das Verhältnis allerdings wieder zur üblichen öffentlichen Verachtung stabilisiert. Vermutlich wurde er schon, ansonsten wird er noch ein paarmal in Ranglisten wie den "100 nervigsten Menschen der Welt" (als zweiter Platz gleich nach der Moderatorin) oder den "100 populärsten Frauen der Welt" (als siebter Platz weit vor der Moderatorin) aufgeführt, danach verschwindet er dann auch schon wieder von der Bildfläche und wird vom Nächsten abgelöst.

happy010happy010happy010


----------



## Q (21 Feb. 2011)

rofl3 rofl3 :thumbup: Deswegen findet RiRi den auch so putzig


----------



## Punisher (21 Feb. 2011)

lol


----------



## Tokko (21 Feb. 2011)

Verstehe nicht was ihr alle habt.

Sie ist doch ne Hübsche....



​


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Feb. 2011)

happy010happy010happy010


----------

